# No Excuses 45 cal bullets



## Accubond110 (Feb 16, 2019)

Have any of you guys shot the no excuses in the 45 cal? I have a cva optima pro 45 magnum 29" that i went to shoot for the first time a few days ago. I tried 100 grains of 777 " pellets "and a 385 gr no excuse and when i put the bullet in it fell straight to the bottom on top of the pellets then tipped it forward and everything fell out on the ground.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Accubond110 said:


> Have any of you guys shot the no excuses in the 45 cal? I have a cva optima pro 45 magnum 29" that i went to shoot for the first time a few days ago. I tried 100 grains of 777 " pellets "and a 385 gr no excuse and when i put the bullet in it fell straight to the bottom on top of the pellets then tipped it forward and everything fell out on the ground.


I thought they had a sizing pack to custom fit your bore. Like not every .50 caliber bore is exactly .5000000, so they send you a pack with a bullet of each size that is .498, .499, .500,.501 etc., so you can find the suze that gives you then perfect fit.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

__





Thor and No Excuses sizing packs


TLDR: I took some pictures while trying out Thor and No Excuses sizing packs. I was somewhat surprised at the different sizes for different conicals, but it makes sense that lead is easier to squish down the tube. With the new muzzleloader, I am bound to hunting with full-bore projectiles for...




www.modernmuzzleloader.com


----------



## Accubond110 (Feb 16, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I thought they had a sizing pack to custom fit your bore. Like not every .50 caliber bore is exactly .5000000, so they send you a pack with a bullet of each size that is .498, .499, .500,.501 etc., so you can find the suze that gives you then perfect fit.


These are sized at .451 The guys says he has different grains but all are the same diameter.. I guess i will just stick with the elr power belts they seemed to shoot great. I have just never been a fan of the PB so i was going to try something different.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

100yrds with the No excuse .451 cal using my Whites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

